# Having Jesus carry me so I leave no footprints.



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Trying to offset my carbon footprint, which is stupid because we all know that carbons don't have feet, they have evolved fins much like the mudskipper.

Anyways I am trying to find a trailer so that I can pedal my ass up the Poudre with me boat. I am thinking of the Burley Flatbed trailer and just running a cam strap through the safety bar on my end of the boat and camming it to my seatpost to keep the overhanging end up. I have also looked at the Paddleboy Flyer but it seems like it cater more to the canoe and touring kayaks. Plus they are both 200 bones.

If anyone has any ideas that would be great or a Flatbed they want to sell for cheap.

P.S. I don't want to change the geometry on my bike so an Extracycle is out of the question.

Thanks


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Kayak bicycle trailers by Tony's Trailers


Looked saweet till I saw the price, 500+ but might help with design ideas if you build your own.

I think a flatbed will be simplest and cheapest, biggest problem being mounting it to bike unless it was made for it.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Isn't that road the most dangerous, for bikes, in Colorado? I wouldn't ride a road bike up the poudre...much less one that is towing a trailer. Get an electric car and by wind energy.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I second GAtoCSU you're crazy to ride your bike especially with a trailer, kudo's for the idea but really - how many of those retarded "Mustang" or Motorcycle clubs freakin' RACE down that twisty-turny road?? 

I have driven Hwy 14 way too many times to keep track of and can't imagine riding my bike weekly/daily thru the canyon.

No bad feelings! Just want you to be able to enjoy boating, not be in a body cast cause of some r-tard driving 55mph thru the narrows.


----------



## powandflow (Mar 8, 2008)

I knew a guy who built a kayak trailer out of one of those baby trailers. You could probably pick one up for super cheap at a garage sale. A couple hours of modifications later and you'd be pulling your new precious cargo.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

*motorcycle with sidecar*

My idea is to turn a sidecar into a flatbed that I can strap a kayak to. This way you can have someone in the kayak when you run shuttle (yep, super sketchy). I don't want to mangle either of my current bikes so I've got to find some more room in the garage for a 3rd.

-d


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

It dont matter to Jesus


----------



## jsyz (Apr 11, 2007)

Can't you just use one of those little red wagons we all had as a kid? Maybe even replace the little wheels with some big ol' lawnmower wheels. And the bright red color would double as safety for the motorcycles.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

I have ridden up the Poudre before it ain't that bad. I actually don't care about my carbon footprint at all. I am a selfish person and really I just want to offset my video games and high sugar diet by getting some cardio so I don't die of a heart attack.


----------



## j.p.comeau (Mar 6, 2008)

So... I noticed no one recommended PVC. I think that would be so easy and cheap. You could make one for like 100 smackers. Find some bike shop that has some old wheels lying around. Don't know... just a thought.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

get a bob trailer for your bike. watch the noco craigslist. they come across from time to time for about 100 bones or so. just saw one a couple of days ago, but it's gone now so they must go quick.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

This right here's the ticket. I believe Hobie rode one to Key West with Jiggy Dawg on the back.

http://www.xtracycle.com/hitchless-trailers-kits-c-4.html


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

yourrealdad said:


> I have ridden up the Poudre before it ain't that bad. I actually don't care about my carbon footprint at all. I am a selfish person and really I just want to offset my video games and high sugar diet by getting some cardio so I don't die of a heart attack.


Get a Wii and have the best of Cardio and gaming!


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

JP I actually have all the PVC I just haven't figured a good way to make the bed and attach it to the bike as well as attach the wheels.

Bluztki, thanks but I said I didn't want to an extracycle cause they change the geometry of your bike.


----------



## SAVEMEBOATER (Jun 22, 2007)

*BABY CARRIER*

I MODIFIED A KID HAULER TO CARRY BOATS. IT SIMIPLE. I'LL POST PIC TOMORROW. IF YOU CAN FIND THE TRAILER ITS WILL COST 10 BUCKS TO BUILD.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

i've been in the same boat this spring, with gas $4 a gallon I cant afford to be wasting gas doing a bunch of after work runs around town.

our local ace hardware has some lawn and garden trailers that ive been eyeballing lately for this purpose. basically its like a kids wagon but a little bigger and beefier, with big ole rubber wheels. they have three varieties that i think would suit boaters well. the first one has some walls so you can have a compartment to store all your shit, and then you just cam the boat to the top to close it off. the second one is just flat and the third one is high grade plastic, but also more expensive, and it has a longer wheelbase and shorter walls.

the one drawback that you would expect looking at it is weight, but honestly its not too bad. i went to roll one expecting it to be a big bulky hunk of metal, but it is surprisingly light and mobile, especially the plastic one, which was very light.

my pops and i are way buddy buddy with ace so I intend to take my bike down there this weekend and rig up something for a test ride, but i think im leaning towards one of those more than anything.


----------



## kayakerpro (Apr 3, 2008)

*Same Idea but little bigger scale*

I live over 1 1/2 hour from the Poudre and I want to put my boat on my bike but lets say mine has a few more horse power than yours. Any body that has seen such a rig for the crazy bikers that zip up and down the canyon. Let me know. I would love to make less of a carbon imprint since my ride gets 40 instead of my 4 runner which gets 19. 

Trying to save the world
kayakerpro


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

With all the talk about PVC I'd like to recommend PCP, it gets the job done, works real fast and when you get to the put-in youre so jacked you don't even need your kayak to run the shit.


----------



## SAVEMEBOATER (Jun 22, 2007)

*TRAILER*

I CUT THE MAIN TUBE AND BOUGHT A 2' PIECE OF ALUMINUM TUBING, THEN DRILLED 4 HOLES FOR PINS AND A LITTLE ELECTRICAL TAPE TO COVER THE CROOKED INITIAL CUT. IF YOU CAN FIND A CHEAP KID HAULER IT A QUICK JOB.
HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Saveme, Could you remove the kid part so you just have the flatbed, would the boat fit in it flat?
Thanks


----------



## SAVEMEBOATER (Jun 22, 2007)

YOU COULD EASILY REMOVE THE SIDES AND BUILD A PLATFORM ABOVE THE WHEELS BUT IT WON'T FIT A BOAT FLAT.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## mike a (Dec 16, 2003)

*dirty hippies*

I rode cross country with my mountain bike towing a trailer I made. Here's how I would approach what you want:

First, forget pvc. I think it will break apart after too many miles. Flexing causes fatigue, and it will eventually give way.

I chopped an old bike frame just in front of the seat post and cut the crank tube in two to provide just the back triangle. Install this backwards with a long axle as the hitch. It will swivel up and down, and with u-bolts you can attach it to whatever you like (I used an old metal cooler) and get side-to-side swiveling. I had more energy than $$.

For wheels, consider the front fork as a center tire (I ran a single fork from a little dirt bike straight off the back), or two welded together. 

Also, think about attaching the boat to the bike with some sort of bracket from the seat post, using just a set of wheels that mount from the other end of the boat. I've seen a set that will go in the boat (when boating) for towing on trails for hike access. Use the boat as a frame for this system.

If you have ? pm me. I did this sort of thing a long time ago when I was a dirty hippie, but I might be able to scan a photo (not sure I want to face my dirty hippie past...). The kid trailer isn't a bad choice, but might be more trailer than you need to pull if you put some thought into it.


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

this is, was one of the best winters on record f*ck carbon footprint i bought a bigger truck


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

I'd have to second that kid hauler modification. I've got the same old trailer, and have used it without the additional length a few times. works pretty well, but the boat hangs too far off the back and if you get off the bike goes shooting up into the air!! still worked for getting to Boulder creek from S. Boulder, but I'll be lengthening the tongue this year!!

Livingston-- I've been thinking about a sidecar flatbed myself, if you have any bright ideas, I've got a ton of aluminum and some beginning plans for a flexicar!!!

I've also once just strapped the boat on the side of the bike, with the cockpit over the luggage rack and the bow curve alongside my leg. it actually didn't throw the balance off much at all, but I bet the wind could be a bear... just went around the block that time, but it had some promise...


I also would not bike my boat up 14, but I won't ride a road bike anywhere


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

$118/barrel record today.



> this is, was one of the best winters on record f*ck carbon footprint i bought a bigger truck


Some people think with their brains, others their wallets; way to fight conformity and do neither. 
-d


----------



## bwilkins (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm not sure how it's connected to the bike, but it would work as a "sidecar" too....
BikePortland.org » Blog Archive » Photo of the Day: Kayak biking


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Ya the kid trailer idea is a great one, the PVC I have realized over lots of beers thinking about it will not work great, over time it will fall apart, and there is not a great way to attach the wheels without killing structural strength. If anyone sees a BOB trailer on Craigs for 100 let me know, I'll even give you a tasty 6pack as a finders fee. Anyway, stay posted for the picture of what I come up with, it will be soon as river time is here!! Who knows my racks on my bike can hold over 140 lbs, maybe I'll just bungie everything on!!

P the K

Ronto's Folly


----------



## rick d (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## Preston Preble (Apr 16, 2007)

*Bike trailers and such*

I saw a Burley bike trailer with all the nylon enclosures in a guy's trash pick up and asked if I could have it. Removed the nylon lengthened the tongue by replacing it with a piece of 1" EMT,(electrical conduit), and cam strapped my play boat onto it. It worked ok and was cheap. This is a strong man's transport and I am weak. Remember, "We are the problem. Global warming is the solution."


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

> this is, was one of the best winters on record f*ck carbon footprint i bought a bigger truck


At $129/barrel today and Estes Park hit $4.01/gallon.

-d


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

rick d said:


>


That is a pretty funny pic and this is a great thread that I missed before.


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

got the rig together last night and rode it in today, hoping to hit boulder creek for some early easy practice this evening!!

she's a little topheavy with the boat only to one side, have to use both side pieces and put the boat a little diagonal... rolled it last night on a down hill sharp curve


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

I finally found a trailer and fixed her up. Works like a charm. Rode her up the poudre today for a little Hewletts run. I have affectionately named the trailer Tugjob.

I was a little worried about the logistics of gettin up the Bridges section. I was worried the gradient was going to be too steep after hearing that a local swimming legend had swam there a few days before, but it was actually pretty easy going.


----------

